# Name the violation



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Exterior application to feed condensing unit.  Name the violation either IRC or NEC, your choice.

View attachment 1830


View attachment 1830


/monthly_2013_06/IMG_5452.JPG.0dc266912640c653a1e76870c6061a67.JPG


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Where is the load side EG coming from?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 28, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Exterior application to feed condensing unit.  Name the violation either IRC or NEC, your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NEC 210.5

© Identification of Ungrounded Conductors. Ungrounded conductors shall be identified in accordance with 210.5©(1), (2), and


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with gregg and I assume the breaker is listed for the panel- never seen one like that


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2013)

Actual the breaker looks like the old bryant breakers but that install looks new.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jun 28, 2013)

were dose the ground go, look all plastic to me


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

The ground you can't see the end of terminates in the ground bar.


----------



## electriclese (Jun 28, 2013)

Neat and workman like manner need not apply here?


----------



## electriclese (Jun 28, 2013)

Doesn't that need to be a double pole breaker with internal linkage?


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is that a breaker or just a molded case switch?

I can't see and ampere rating on the device.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

By the way I agree with Dennis and Greg, the white conductor must be re-identified. Very common violation in my area.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jun 28, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> Doesn't that need to be a double pole breaker with internal linkage?


If there is a proper breaker in the panel inside you would not need a breaker in the A/C disconnect.

Chris


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 28, 2013)

300.9/334.12(B)(4) on your NM in LFNC.


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 28, 2013)

how about the black and white wire are reversed through the breaker? Asked the building inspector, I do not do electrical inspections


----------

